# Where's ODB C-1 connector? And another ?



## sentra_d (Oct 7, 2003)

*Where's OBD C-1 connector? And another ?*

Hey,

I have two questions pertaining to *1989 Nissan Sentra* sedan 2-door:

1. I can’t find the OBD C-1 Connector anywhere. I checked under the dashboard, steering wheel, fusebox, and others. I cannot find it. Where exactly is it suppose to be? Am I just missing mine?:wtf:

2. I noticed the other day (after owning the car for six years, mind you) that there was a circular empty "space" to the left side of the large radiator fan. I figured out that a fan can fit in that space. Now I’m wondering if I’m missing a fan. Anyone out there with a 1989 Nissan Sentra 2-door sedan have two fans as opposed to one? If I’m suppose to have two fans and one of them is missing, I have no idea what happened to the other fan. I also don’t remember, in the six years I’ve had the car, ever seeing two fans there. I know on the bottom of the radiator and next to this empty space, I see some type of connector there where something is suppose to be plugged into it.

I appreciate any answers to one or all of these questions from one of you guys or gals.

:newbie::cheers:


----------



## MyClunkyAss12er (May 16, 2003)

well if u dont have that fan than i assume u dont have A/C. its the A/C fan. and if ur wondering about all the random connectors their jsut for the features ur car didnt come with. they r supossed to be there!


----------



## Webfoot (Apr 24, 2003)

MyClunkyAss12er said:


> *well if u dont have that fan than i assume u dont have A/C. its the A/C fan. and if ur wondering about all the random connectors their jsut for the features ur car didnt come with. they r supossed to be there! *


ya, what he said. If you don't have ac, the other hole in the cowl should be plugged by a cheap ass piece of foamy crap. Power for the extra fan connector comes off the ac.


----------



## sentra_d (Oct 7, 2003)

MyClunkyAss12er said:


> *well if u dont have that fan than i assume u dont have A/C. its the A/C fan. and if ur wondering about all the random connectors their jsut for the features ur car didnt come with. they r supossed to be there! *


Hey, that was a fast reply! I like it here already.:givebeer:

Yeah, that would make sense if that fan is for the A/C. The big fan in the middle is there and the missing space I'm talking about is smaller compared to that one, more to the left (close to the windshield wiper fluid thingy) so yeah, probably is the A/C fan. I don't have A/C in my car either.

Isn't the car suppose to have the A/C fan anyway?  I remember someone told me that all I have to do to have A/C is to add the Freon. Now I have to add the fan too? I'm assuming it's inexpensive (I hope).

The connector I'm referring to (OBD C-1) is so I can hook it up to this thing someone wants to use on my car. I don't have the exact name of it right now but basically, it hooks up to the computer of the car and lets you know why the "check engine" light is coming on in the dashboard. I'm looking for that connector so I can hook this up.

Anyone know where that is? I've looked everywhere and can't find it.


----------



## MyClunkyAss12er (May 16, 2003)

these computers are as simple as the rist watches u get out of the $0.25 machines. they dont have anysort of connector but they do flach small leds on the ecu and u can read the codes and find out the problem. ur freind is dead wrong about the A/C. u have ot get the whole system to run A/C so find a junker and tear it off of that. they dont come with A/C fans if they dont have A/C......unless the previous owner liked to tinker.......


----------



## Webfoot (Apr 24, 2003)

sentra_d said:


> *Hey, that was a fast reply! I like it here already.:givebeer:
> 
> Yeah, that would make sense if that fan is for the A/C. The big fan in the middle is there and the missing space I'm talking about is smaller compared to that one, more to the left (close to the windshield wiper fluid thingy) so yeah, probably is the A/C fan. I don't have A/C in my car either.
> 
> ...


No ac, no fan. Just the crappy foam plug. 
Get a Haynes manual or search the forums for the ecu codes. There's a button ya push on the ecu to get some LED's to blink. 
There's also a reset button for the lamp behind the passengers side kick panel.


----------



## minute rice sentra (Mar 21, 2003)

on the '87 and '88(could be on the '89 and '90 also), what is the connector next to all the fuses?


----------



## sentra_d (Oct 7, 2003)

MyClunkyAss12er said:


> *these computers are as simple as the rist watches u get out of the $0.25 machines. they dont have anysort of connector but they do flach small leds on the ecu and u can read the codes and find out the problem. ur freind is dead wrong about the A/C. u have ot get the whole system to run A/C so find a junker and tear it off of that. they dont come with A/C fans if they dont have A/C......unless the previous owner liked to tinker....... *


Are you sure there is no connector? I know about the ECM (Electronic Control Module) codes and the flashing LEDs but I have to physically connect an ECM Scanner to the car's OBD C-1 connector to have it work, don't I?


----------



## sentra_d (Oct 7, 2003)

*Where's the ODB C-1 connector???*

No one knows where this OBD C-1 connector is??? I want to hook it up to the ECM Scanner but I can't find the connector where it is suppose to be on my *89 Sentra* (supposedly underneath the dash somewhere). 

Anyone??? :asleep:


----------



## Webfoot (Apr 24, 2003)

ODBC? Is that the thingy they plug into to check emmissions and diagnostics? Cuz all cars made after 95 are required to have them. It's located near the fuse panel. Older Sentra's probly dont have one.


----------



## minute rice sentra (Mar 21, 2003)

open the fuse panel and seach around in there. there's a connector in there on my '88 that nobody knows what it's for.


----------



## nastynissan (Jan 26, 2003)

DUDE your car doesnt have one.... The only thing your gonna get out of it is the blinking lights... Read a Haynes or Chilton on this subject... If Im wrong please let me know.. Our Snap-On Computer says there isnt one...


----------



## sentra_d (Oct 7, 2003)

Webfoot said:


> *ODBC? Is that the thingy they plug into to check emmissions and diagnostics? Cuz all cars made after 95 are required to have them. It's located near the fuse panel. Older Sentra's probly dont have one. *


Yeah, after 95 (or isn't it 96?), all the connectors are supposedly universal.

Before 95 (or 96), this ECU Scanner has adapters fitting each specific make. For example, this one has a Nissan connector (for all Nissans made before 95 [or 96]).

This is why I need to know where I can hook up this Scanner to my 89 Nissan.


----------



## sentra_d (Oct 7, 2003)

minute rice sentra said:


> *open the fuse panel and seach around in there. there's a connector in there on my '88 that nobody knows what it's for. *


Yeah, there are many things on the Sentra that nobody knows what they are for. 

So maybe in the fuse panel, huh? Thanks. I'll check in there to see if it's there, although I think I remember checking there already. I'll give it another look.


----------



## sentra_d (Oct 7, 2003)

nastynissan said:


> *DUDE your car doesnt have one.... The only thing your gonna get out of it is the blinking lights... Read a Haynes or Chilton on this subject... If Im wrong please let me know.. Our Snap-On Computer says there isnt one... *


Are you sure? How would diagnostic thingies like this ECU Scanner I'm trying to use work for an 89 Sentra when it doesn't have a place to hook into?

I have checked a book (don't remember if it was Haynes or another one like it) for the location and from what I remember, it doesn't mention it at all or it does briefly but didn't give me the information I was looking for (i.e., location of the connector on the 89 Sentra so I can hook up the ECU Scanner to it).

I've checked on Google too and haven't found it (not yet, anyway).

Maybe the ECU Scanner isn't compatible at all with Sentras before 95 (or 96). :balls:


----------



## MyClunkyAss12er (May 16, 2003)

it doesnt have one.....period. use the codes.


----------



## sentra_d (Oct 7, 2003)

*I think I finally found it!*



minute rice sentra said:


> *open the fuse panel and seach around in there. there's a connector in there on my '88 that nobody knows what it's for. *


Thanks! I just checked for it in my fuse panel and there it was!!! :banana: At least, I think I found it! 

It is the width and length of what it is suppose to be. It was all the way inside and underneath the fuses themselves and it wasn't hooked up to anything so I have to assume with all this that I have finally found it! I'll check it tomorrow morning when I have more light to work with to make sure.


----------



## sentra_d (Oct 7, 2003)

*The Sentra DOES have it!!! I found it...*



minute rice sentra said:


> *open the fuse panel and seach around in there. there's a connector in there on my '88 that nobody knows what it's for. *


Okay, finally to put this thread to rest:

To those who insisted that the 89 Sentra didn't have it, it does.

It was really hidden in there but there it was, in the fuse panel. :woowoo:

Thanks to Minute Rice (and also Webfoot), I have indeed found it. I hooked up the NISSAN-1 to the connector I found in the fuse panel (NISSAN-2 is not for the 89 Sentra) and it fit. 

:banana: Beer's on me! :cheers:


----------



## minute rice sentra (Mar 21, 2003)

what kind of diagnostics can you do with that?


----------



## MyClunkyAss12er (May 16, 2003)

oh ****.....my bad! i was thinkin e16


----------



## minute rice sentra (Mar 21, 2003)

i'm thinking the E16i and s also have the diagnostics port
http://community.webshots.com/photo/76740085/95836087PxuzUa
Hey sentra_d, does that look the same as the connector on your '89?


----------



## MyClunkyAss12er (May 16, 2003)

i didnt see that when i looked at mine. maybe ill go take another peek.


----------



## minute rice sentra (Mar 21, 2003)

i remember seeing some B12's in the salvge yard that looked like they didn't have the connector, but when i looked under the dash, i could see that it just got detached from the clip that holds it in place. I would love to be able to just plug in a code reader instead of having to pull out the ECU every time i wanna check for codes. i've seen those code readers at autozone and other places but i wasn't for sure whether or not it would work with my car, but i guess it would if sentra_d can get it to work.


----------



## sentra_d (Oct 7, 2003)

*Scanner*



minute rice sentra said:


> *what kind of diagnostics can you do with that? *


The connector (port?) you have in the picture is the one, yes. 

You can do all kinds of diagnostics depending on the quality of the scanner you get and how "advanced" a car's computer system is. The one used on my car showed information on things like the fuel pump, crank angle sensor signal, air/fuel ratio, etc. Again, depending on the car, it can show even more info, like info pertaining to the oxygen sensor, exhaust, etc. Basically, if you have a "Check Engine" light showing on the dash of *any* car, this scanner will tell you what exactly is going on.

I'm told that mechanics use the very scanner I used; they charge $100 or more just to use it on one's car to see what's wrong with the engine and it can retail for as high as $2,500. The better quality ones are the ones mechanics choose to use; the better quality ones will have a better LCD display, both OBD I and II, etc.


----------



## minute rice sentra (Mar 21, 2003)

cool, where'd you get yours?


----------



## sentra_d (Oct 7, 2003)

minute rice sentra said:


> *cool, where'd you get yours? *


It was on eBay.


----------



## Galimba1 (Aug 16, 2002)

Maybe I'm dumb, but what is ODB? I thought it was OBD, short for On Board Diagnostics. So how much was your code scanner from ebay sentra_d?


----------



## sentra_d (Oct 7, 2003)

Galimba1 said:


> *Maybe I'm dumb, but what is ODB? I thought it was OBD, short for On Board Diagnostics. So how much was your code scanner from ebay sentra_d? *


Yeah, typo on my part; I already did an edit on all my posts so as not to confuse anyone.

I don't remember what the winning bid was. I think it was over $600 (but don't quote me on that).


----------



## ChrisEllington (Apr 24, 2009)

*I Dunno Either*

My '94 Sentra LE has an OBD 1 connector inside the fuse panel just inside the flip cover as well as a screw to switch diagnostic modes in front of the ECM to make the LED and check engine light blink obnoxiously when pulling the codes out

:wtf:


----------



## voodooassassin2 (Jun 29, 2012)

i have a 90 Nissan sentra i found a 12 pin black plug. But all the readers i find have 14 pins? i want to put a carputer in so i can monitor what the engine is doing. help


----------

